# Air Vent Creaking Noise when Changing Modes



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

ttt


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I'd have to listen more carefully next time, but I get almost a clicking sound. Can't remember which ones I need to switch from. I'll check tomorrow and report back.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The door flaps and actuator arms need some grease. If it continues like that, the plastic actuator arms may break.

I have no idea if they're easily accessible on the Cruze or not, but my old car you just had to pop off the sides of the center console.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> The door flaps and actuator arms need some grease. If it continues like that, the plastic actuator arms may break.
> 
> I have no idea if they're easily accessible on the Cruze or not, but my old car you just had to pop off the sides of the center console.


Thanks for the tip. I will have to look into that. It seems to only do it when it's really cold out.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Heard it on my car a few times sporadically, will try same combo after work and see if it does it..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

diesel said:


> Anybody have this issue?
> 
> https://youtu.be/ueQyGxTeDmA


Hello diesel,

I see that you're seeking advice on the forum, but just wanted to chime in to let you know we're available to assist if you'd like to bring this to the attention of your dealership. We only need your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership to move forward. To protect your privacy, please send this information within a direct message. 

Thanks!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Jasmine, but I have 162K miles on my car. Warranty has long since expired. I do appreciate the offer though!


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I've noticed mine making a quieter version of that noise. I hope its not like my old Chevy Cruze. It had a motor of some sort
to change the modes and it wound up stripping the gears on it. It was buried so far in the dash it was like 6 hours labor just to get to it. Lets hope this isn't the same deal.Maybe there is someone is out there with a service manual that can chime in.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> I've noticed mine making a quieter version of that noise. I hope its not like my old Chevy Cruze. It had a motor of some sort
> to change the modes and it wound up stripping the gears on it. It was buried so far in the dash it was like 6 hours labor just to get to it. Lets hope this isn't the same deal.Maybe there is someone is out there with a service manual that can chime in.


That's exactly what I am afraid of.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

It is the same deal, the mode control has a motor with gears and a cam. The first line on SI is "Remove the instrument panel assembly".


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

As for the noise, noise is normal, clicking is bad.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> As for the noise, noise is normal, clicking is bad.


So, creaking is OK (like my video)?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I have the same thing. Since i dont switch mode often, it doesnt realy bother me tho.

This my 2nd Cruze and my 1st didnt do that.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have Chilton's online thru my library account.I checked the repair and it is not a big deal,the removal of parts to get to the motors is modular. A few screws etc. and you're in.Not like my old Cobalt POS.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Cobalt had to have the blower motor cut out, at least these are removable as well


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I wouldn't consider taking the whole dash panel out "minor", but creaking is in most cases normal.


----------

